# Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?



## Hirnmatsch (29. Dezember 2012)

*Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin mir nich sicher ob das hier das richtige Unterforum ist, aber ich fang mal an:
Ich hab einen alten PC den ich zu einem HomeServer umfunktionieren möchte.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht was für ein Betriebssystem bzw welche software ich benötige bzw. am geeignetsten ist, da ich ein Anfänger auf diesem Gebiet bin.
Ich liste mal meine Anforderungen:

- überall im LAN darauf zugreifen und Daten ablegen können
- da Hardware sehr viel Leistung braucht und er nicht 24/7 rennen soll (Strommsparen^^) soetwas wie WakeOnLan. Also das man den Server von jedem PC im Haus aufdrehn kann und dann auch sofort auf die Daten zugreifen kann, sprich das er die ganze zusätzliche software automatisch startet.
- RAID, nur bin ich mir da nicht sicher welches. Habe im Moment nur 1x 1TB-Platte, werden aber noch mehr, je nachdem. wv benötigt.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Lg


----------



## Gunzi (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*

Ich denke mal Ubuntu, da gibt es eigentlich alles mögliche an Software dafür, bei der Suche nach der Software ist google dein Freund und Helfer


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*

Ganz klar Linux. 
Da gibts aber viele Distributionen je nach willen  und können kann man da verschiedene nehmen, die man sich mehr oder  weniger selbst anpasst. (anpassen muss  )
Was da am besten ist, weiß ich nicht, aber hier wird bestimmt noch jemand vorbei kommen, der da genaueres weiß.

Da du ja eigentlich nur einen Netztwerkspeicher möchtest? kannst du dir da mal fertige NAS Betriebssysteme wie z.B. FreeNAS oder NAS4Free angucken. (Da gibts bestimmt auch jede Menge alternativen, was es da alles gibt, weiß ich auch nicht so wirklich.)

(Wegen WOL wird mit dem sofort auf die Daten zugreifen wegen der zum starten benötigten Zeit nicht gehen, die evtl benötigten Programme kannst du aber automatisch starten lassen


----------



## Hirnmatsch (29. Dezember 2012)

Ubuntu Server Edition hab ich schonmal so bissl probiert nur bin ivh da jicht weit gekommen (fehlende Kenntnisse)
Dann werd ich freeNAS mal probiern.

Ja ein bisschen Vezögerung bei WOL ist natürlich drinn, ich meinte nur das man dann nicht iwi noch die ganze software manuell starten muss


----------



## Jimini (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*

Ich würde mir nochmal überlegen, ob es wirklich die alte Hardware sein muss, wenn diese, wie du schreibst, viel Strom verbraucht. Für rund 80 € bekommst du schon ein 1155er-Board samt passender CPU, was wahrscheinlich deutlich stromsparender wäre. WOL ist natürlich eine praktische Lösung, dazu muss die Kiste dann aber auch über ein Netzwerkkabel ins LAN gehen.

Deine Anforderungen lassen sich mit jedem Betriebssystem umsetzen. Windows benötigt dabei aber in der Regel deutlich mehr Ressourcen als Linux, wirkt sich somit also auf die Wahl der Hardware aus. Andererseits muss man sich in ein Betriebssystem, welches man nicht kennt, einarbeiten - hier hängt es davon ab, wie viel Lust du hast, dich mit einem neuen System auseinanderzusetzen und zu "lernen". Dabei ist es aber überhaupt nicht von Nachteil, dass du ein Anfänger bist - je mehr man sich mit Windows auskennt und je länger man sich damit beschäftigt hat, desto schwerer fällt die Umgewöhnung bei Linux.
Gerade wenn du die Kiste headless, also ohne Eingabegeräte und Monitor, nutzen willst, indem du dich also via SSH auf ihr einloggst, ist es ziemlich wurscht, was darauf für eine Distribution läuft. Ich persönlich nutze seit 2006 Gentoo, was aber eher etwas für ambitionierte Nutzer und leidenswillige Anfänger ist - für deine Zwecke würde ich dir Ubuntu empfehlen (nicht zuletzt wegen des exzellenten Wikis und der extrem aktiven Community). Wenn das System headless sein soll, kannst du Ubuntu Server nehmen, das kommt meines Wissens ohne grafische Oberfläche.

In puncto RAID solltest du dir zunächst Gedanken darüber machen, wozu das RAID gut sein soll. Falls es dir um Datensicherheit geht, bringt dich ein RAID nicht weiter, stattdessen würde ich lieber ab und an eine externe Festplatte anschließen und die Daten sichern.

Die Dienste (bei Linux und Unix heißen diese "Daemons") werden beim Start des System automatisch gestartet. Du schaltest also das System ein und kannst kurz danach von außen auf alle laufenden Daemons zugreifen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Hirnmatsch (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*

Danke, das bringt mich schonmal weiter 
Ja das mit WOL würde eh gehn, da die Kiste schon am Kabel hängt.
Ist halt nur so das ich wahrscheinlich auch bei stromsparender Hardware (die ich nächstes Jahr sowieso besorge) den PC nicht 24/7 rennen lassen werde da es erstens unnötig wäre, es sollen ja nur die 250 GB Filme, 20 GB Musik und was weis ich wieviel Bilder die bei uns im Haus über die Rechner verstreut sind drauf lagern, sodass das nicht überall SPeicherplatz frisst und man nicht immer mim Stick rennen muss wenn man n FIlm gucken will den man och net hat. Und sooviele Zugriffe kommen dabei nicht zustande, gibt ja auch Tage wo keiner zuhaus is bzw halt mal keinen Film etc. guckt.

Hep Ubuntu Server Edi kommt ohe grafische Oberfläche, hab auch ne CD noch irgendow liegen.
Hab ich ja wie gesagt schonmal versucht, nachdem installieren nicht viel weiter gekommen.
Vielleicht kann mir jemand hier dabei helfen?
Ich mich mal auf die Suche nach der CD begeben und mich am Abend oder morgen Früh wieder melden.

RAID wäre wie du richtig vermutet hast zur Datensicherung, hab das ab er auch noch nie angewendet, nur in der Schule die einzelnen Arten gelernt, deswegen kam ich dazu^^

lg

PS.: Bei der Installation kann man am Schluss gleich ein paar Zusatzpakete mitinstallieren (ich weiß leider nicht mehr welche, aber ich denke das find ich nicht heraus), brauch ich davon was?


----------



## Jimini (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*

Die Installationsmedien kannst du auch sonst einfach nochmal runterladen und brennen.
Was die "Zusatzpakete" angeht: die ganzen Sachen kannst du bei Bedarf auch nachinstallieren (Mailserver, Webserver etc.). Einzig bei der grafischen Oberfläche musst du entscheiden, ob du das brauchst / willst.
Das Grundsystem ist nach der Installation aber dann absolut lauffähig. Ich persönlich mache es lieber so, dass ich das Grundsystem so schlank wie möglich halte und die benötigte Software dann nachinstalliere. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Hirnmatsch (29. Dezember 2012)

Gut dann melde ich mich wenn ich das mal so hinbekommen hab.

GUI brauch ich keins, Konsole ist auch spannend


----------



## Jimini (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*

Viel Erfolg 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*

Wenn es eh nur ein Fileserver sein soll: Was spricht gegen ein profanes NAS? Wenn du Geld sparen möchtest,indem du selber Hand anlegst, könntest du einen Minicomputer wie den Raspberry Pi (<3 Watt, 25$, Linux) benutzen. Mit ner USB-Festplatte kannst du dir damit nen wunderbaren, sparsamen Fileserver bauen.


----------



## Jimini (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Wenn es eh nur ein Fileserver sein soll: Was spricht gegen ein profanes NAS? Wenn du Geld sparen möchtest,indem du selber Hand anlegst, könntest du einen Minicomputer wie den Raspberry Pi (<3 Watt, 25$, Linux) benutzen. Mit ner USB-Festplatte kannst du dir damit nen wunderbaren, sparsamen Fileserver bauen.


Daran habe ich vorhin auch gedacht. Allerdings wartet man einige Monate auf das Teil und wie der Durchsatz im Netz ist, ist ebenfalls eine gute Frage. Ich werde meinen Anfang Januar mal gründlicher untersuchen 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*

Afaik hat der Pi ja auch nur 100Mbit. Mehr als 12,5 MB/s sind sowieso nicht drin.

(Ich könnte eigentlich auch mal ausprobieren, wie sich mein Pi als NAS so macht... )



EDIT:
So, hab das grad mal ausprobiert. 
Geschwindigkeit ist allerdings alles andere als berauschend. :/
Kopieren eines ~300 MB Videos auf einen am Raspberry hängeden Stick: ~1,5-2,0 MB/s, kopieren von diesem Stick auf meinen PC: ~4-5 MB/s.

Als Netztwerkspeicher also leider nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## th_fn_styles (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*

Hat dein alter PC Gigabit-Ethernet? Das ist aus meiner Erfahrung sehr empfehlenswert. Ansonsten kann ich mich nur Jimini anschließen: Ich hatte über mehrere Jahre Ubuntu Server LTS auf einem selbst gebastelten "File-Server" im Einsatz, mit Software-RAID5 und WOL. Zu allen Fragen der Einrichtung (Samba, SSH....) findet man eigentlich immer etwas im Wiki.


----------



## Bauer87 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*



john201050 schrieb:


> Afaik hat der Pi ja auch nur 100Mbit. Mehr als 12,5 MB/s sind sowieso nicht drin.


Hab gerade nachgelesen, dass auch schon das Netzwerk über den USB-Controller angebunden ist. Wirklich schnell kann es also gar nicht werden…


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Hab gerade nachgelesen, dass auch schon das Netzwerk über den USB-Controller angebunden ist. Wirklich schnell kann es also gar nicht werden…


Erklärt, wieso ich so eine unterirdische Performance hatte.


----------



## Hirnmatsch (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*

Sodele...
Hat n bisschen länger gedauert, mir kam noch eine kaputte festplatte dazwischen.

Werde jetzt mal gucken das ich vom Desktop auf die Konsole komm, sprich Putty runterziehen.

Frage zu Samba:
Ich hab ne 1 TB Platte im Desktop mit NTFS formatiert auf der die ganzen Filme usw liegen.
Die soll jz dann rüber in den Server kommen.
Krieg ich das irgendwie hin ohne Datenverlust?
Ich nehme ja stark an das die mit irgendeinem Linux-Dateisystem formatiert sein muss oder?

lg


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*

Nö, Linux ist so freundlich und unterstützt das Dateisystem von Windows. 
Einfach in den gewünschten Rechner einbauen und fertig.


----------



## bigghost (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*

naja pnp kann linux aber auch nicht vernünftig mounten oder in /etc/fstab eintragen und rebooten muß er schon


----------



## Hirnmatsch (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*

Dann passts ja, vielen Dank für die schnelle antwort John.

Nun muss ich mich nurnoch mit den Problemen die mein Server nach der Installtion hat (kann nicht booten) befassen, das geh ich aber erst im neuen Jahr an, morgen (eig schon heute^^) bleibt dafür keine Zeit mehr 

Vielen Dank und Guten Rutsch


----------



## Jimini (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*



bigghost schrieb:


> naja pnp kann linux aber auch nicht vernünftig mounten oder in /etc/fstab eintragen und rebooten muß er schon


Ich weiß zwar nicht, was du mit "pnp" meinst, aber man kann eine Festplatte auch durchaus im laufenden Betrieb einbauen und mounten.
Außer, der Kernel enthält keine Treiber für NTFS - die großen Distributionen bringen diese aber in der Regel mit.

MfG Jimini


----------



## bigghost (31. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*

plug and play meinte ich.also automount gibts unter linux für hds nicht.es sei man bearbeitet die uudev regeln.usb geräte sticks,hdds werde ja über die uudev regeln bei vielen distris eingebunden oft unter /media/XXXXX.klar einstecken und manuell mounten geht immer.


----------



## Supeq (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem für Homeserver?*

Mit Linux kannst du natürlich je nach Distribution alles mögliche machen. Für dein Anliegen würde aber auch ein WindowsXp oder was man grad noch so rumfliegen hat ausreichen, falls du damit besser zurecht kommst spricht nix dagegen^^


----------

